# British shorthair big belly and watery eyes.



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

hey..i have a 1 year old british shorthair boy..his weight is 5kg..is it normal in this age ? plus he have extra fat at the end of his belly near his testicle "hes neutered" when he walk they go left and right "swing" is that normal?..and about his eyes they always tear "clear tears"..ps: he have a really really big eyes lik an owl and a persian face


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm sure that others on here will give you sensible advice which I can't as I know nothing about BSH. He is stunning, I see what you mean about the size of his eyes!

I do know that BSH are quite chubby, or perhaps I should say, stocky. As to the pad of fat - not sure. I know that some of the larger breeds do have a layer of fat on their tummies.

Hopefully you'll hear from some others soon - there are, I think, some BSH breeders on here.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The 'belly' is a primordial pouch and is common in many neutered cats. 
Can't give you any specific advice on BSH but 5kg does sound big for a one year old  Hopefully one of our BSH breeders will be able to tell you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@mesho - your cat has the shortened, slightly flat nose that is typical of the BSH breed. This causes the eyes to shed 'tears' frequently. The eyes need cleaning every day (or most days) with saline solution or even plain boiled cooled water. This care is to prevent the tear discharge becoming encrusted and causing an eye infection.

Also it is good to keep the inner corners of the eye moisturised to prevent cracking of the skin. I use clean cotton buds dipped in a little Pure Virgin Cold Pressed Olive Oil. As well as being moisturising and containing no nasty additives the pure olive oil is also mildly antibacterial.

Note: please do not use any other kind of oil, it could be harmful to his eyes. Nor any cream intended for human use.


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @mesho - your cat has the shortened, slightly flat nose that is typical of the BSH breed. This causes the eyes to shed 'tears' frequently. The eyes need cleaning every day (or most days) with saline solution or even plain boiled cooled water. This care is to prevent the tear discharge becoming encrusted and causing an eye infection.
> 
> Also it is good to keep the inner corners of the eye moisturised to prevent cracking of the skin. I use clean cotton buds dipped in a little Pure Virgin Cold Pressed Olive Oil. As well as being moisturising and containing no nasty additives the pure olive oil is also mildly antibacterial.
> 
> Note: please do not use any other kind of oil, it could be harmful to his eyes. Nor any cream intended for human use.


thanks..a lot of informations..ill do it for him..thanks again ..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Do to the structure of your boys face ie quite flat this makes the eyes water. The same as Persian cats eyes will get tears. It's nothing to worry about and normal to him

If there was green discharge then I would worry. But your boy looks fine


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> The 'belly' is a primordial pouch and is common in many neutered cats.
> Can't give you any specific advice on BSH but 5kg does sound big for a one year old  Hopefully one of our BSH breeders will be able to tell you


I have a 8 month old here at 5kg. My friends was 8 kg at 6 month.hers is fully grown now and 10kg at the last weigh in lol


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

we love bsh's said:


> Do to the structure of your boys face ie quite flat this makes the eyes water. The same as Persian cats eyes will get tears. It's nothing to worry about and normal to him
> 
> If there was green discharge then I would worry. But your boy looks fine


Thank you xx


----------



## mesho (Mar 24, 2017)

we love bsh's said:


> I have a 8 month old here at 5kg. My friends was 8 kg at 6 month.hers is fully grown now and 10kg at the last weigh in lol


hahahaha..thats great..thanks


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> I have a 8 month old here at 5kg. My friends was 8 kg at 6 month.hers is fully grown now and 10kg at the last weigh in lol


 So used to my skinny Meezers :Hilarious


----------

